# Microfono y reverberador para violin electrico



## luis_elpibeorellana (Dic 3, 2007)

hola solo les queria preguntar si cual micrófono tiene mejor respuesta. los electret o esos que son unas chapitas redonditas?

necesito ponerle un micrófono a un violin electrico y quiero saber si cual me conviene.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 3, 2007)

Tanto los electret comunes como los dinamicos (Chapita redonda) poseen "Coloratura", es decir que escuchan de una forma particular, esa forma te puede agradar o no, el mejor consejo es que pruebes uno y otro.

El dinamico te dara mas brillo al sonido y calculo que ara sonar mejor tu violin.
El electret tiene un sonido mas seco.


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Dic 5, 2007)

fogonazo sabes que yo quiero ponerle un mic que no sea grande.lo mas pequeño posible...esa chapita redonda vos decis que se le podria arreglar su respuesta con un efecto algo asi como un reverb?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2007)

Si, se puede 
Hay circuitos reverberadores electro-mecanicos y electronicos.

Violin con rever. MMMMMMmmmmmmmm, eso habra que oirlo.
En la filarmonica seguro NO tocas


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Dic 5, 2007)

los violines yamaha tienen reverb y suenan una banda...
che vos tendrias algun circuito de reverberadores electronicos?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2007)

En este momento no, tendria que buscarte algo.
Pero seguro alguien esta leyendo esto y te facilitara algun esquema.


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Dic 5, 2007)

ok gracias por los aportes y si podes en algun momento libre q tengas pasame tu esquema.gracias!


----------



## Dano (Dic 5, 2007)

En www.sound.whsites.net hay un reberverador a resortes, capáz que hay alguno electrónico, es cosa de buscar en la página.


Saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 5, 2007)

Un rever es un retardo realimentado: 

http://sound.whsites.net/project26.htm



Edit busca el datasheet de MN3101 y MN3008

El primero es un clock bifasico, el segundo es retardo BBD con esto se arman profecionalmente lineas de retardo analogo, si lo realimentas, consigues tu rever de alta calidad


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Dic 7, 2007)

fogonazo esa pagina que me dieron no le entiendo casi nada...busque el datasheet del MN3001 MN3008 y hay un diagrama en el que estan los dos y esta algo dificil...funciona?


----------



## Dano (Dic 7, 2007)

Un consejo personal: Creo que lo mejor sería conseguir un pedal que se adecue a tus necesidades (En lo posible que sea "famoso"), luego googleas un poco, consigues el diagrama y lo clonas.

Saludos


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Dic 15, 2007)

fogonazo y dano...
quisiera comprarle un pedal de reverb pero hasta eso quiero ponerle un control de tono...y encontre este(esta bueno xq no requiere de alimentacion)
bue ustedes tienen algunotro mejor me lo pasan?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 15, 2007)

Este es un control de tono tipo pasivo, es el habitual que esta dentro de las guitarras.

Mejores hay pero seran mas complicados y seguramente necesitaran alimentacion electrica.

Edit:
No habia visto tu consulta anterior

Existen basicamente 2 tipos de rever, los mecanicos y los electronicos

Los mecanicos son 2 o mas resortes (Bastante largos) en la punta de 1 se coloca un transductor (Algo parecido a un parlante), este hace vibrar el resorte, esta vibracion va recorriendo el resorte pero como el alambre que lo forma es largo, se va produciendo un retardo, respecto de la señal original, en la otra punta del resorte hay un captor (Algo parecido a un microfono) que capta la señal retrasada.
De hay en mas la mezclas con la original y te efecto ambiente y/o la realimentas y te da la reverberacion.
Ventajas: sensillo, preferido de los musicos, justamente por la distorsion que genera
Desventajas: Delicado, retardo fijo, distorsion


En el delay electronico, lo que se hace es samplear la señal de audio (Tomar pequeñas muestras), estas muestras se almacenan en capacitores, el contenido de estos capacitores se va transfiriendo de  uno a otro capacitor (Son miles) segun un clock, a menor frecuencia mayor retardo, mayor frecuencia menor retardo a la salida del integrado, el contenido de los capacitores reconstruye la señao original pero desfasada o retardada respecto de la original.
Igual que en el caso anterior, si la mezclas con la original consiges ambiente (Sensacion de teatro o sala de gran tamaño) y si la realimentas = Rever

Ventajas: Retardo variable, distorsion cerca del 0,1%, robusto
Desventajas: relativamente complicado


Edit II
Me habia olvidado de otro tipo de rever que es mediante un grabador de carrete abierto con 3 o mas cabezas de gravacion, la primer cabeza borra la información que pudiera haber en la cinta, la segunda cabeza grava la señal de audio, las demas cabezas leen la señal grabada.
Esta señal estara retrasada de la original inversamente a la velocidad de la cinta.
Esta era la solucion profecional antes de que aparecieran integrados como el que te postee


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Dic 19, 2007)

ok si tenes algun circuito de reverb que se alimente con 3V masomenos me lo pasas?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 19, 2007)

Con solo 3V no te veo.

Igualmente, si encuentro algo te aviso


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 22, 2007)

Este es un delay de calidad profesional, THD <0,5% es compacto y posee poca cantidad de componentes.
Segun el clock sera el retardo


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 23, 2007)

El colega "pocoexperto" publico por otro lado este esquema similar

http://hammer.ampage.org/files/reverb_sd.gif


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Dic 26, 2007)

y cual de los dos es el q me recomiendan?un consejo de alguien que ya lo haya hecho


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 26, 2007)

! Que pregunta ¡¡

El primero que postee lo arme y es tremendo, peroooooo, yo lo arme como linea de retardo analogica, para manejar amplificador desfasados en un salon muy grande. Ademas es stereo, no se si te sirve.
Los filtros estan muy bien diseñados, recomponen la señal en forma impecable.

El segundo, es mas sencillo y mono, me parece que te sera mas adecuado.

Averigua precios, la mayoria de IC´s de este tipo rondan los 45/50 U$

Esta gente los tiene y hace envios:
http://www.dicomse.com.ar/


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Dic 27, 2007)

bue quisiera probar el que es mono ya q le voy a poner un solo microfono(mono)...
es el primer efecto que quiero armar y quisiera que funcione que dicen...lo hago?


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Dic 27, 2007)

en el esquema las flechitas blanca se las conecta con las que sean iguales?algo asi como las flechas que indican masa...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 27, 2007)

Las flechitas blancas que apuntan hacia arriba deben ir conectadas a +VCC, las que estan acostadas son los cursores de potenciometros de ajste


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Dic 28, 2007)

y de cuanto de alimenta por que en el esquema o dice...
¿este circuito le va a dar mejor respuesta al microfono dinamico?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2007)

Tiene el todo aspecto de emplear fuente partida + - 12 o algo similar.

Yo te diria que lo construyas, si no lo haces necesitaras ir al analista.

Si fuera mi caso seguiria el siguiente proceso

1) Averiguar si se consiguen los componentes en tu ciudad.
2) Ver si la suma de los valores es admisible a mi bolsillo.
3) Diseñar o pedir a un amigo que diseñe la placa del impreso (Se puede armar en una placa perforada universal, pero requiere bastante mas experiencia).
4) Confeccionar la placa
5) Lista la placa revisarla y confirmar que las conexiónes son las que deben ser.
6) Repetir el paso 5
7) Repetir el paso 5 y 6
8) Repetir el paso 5, 6 y 7
9) Armar la fuente
10 Armar la placa
11) Probarla y ajustarla
12) Repetir el paso 11 (Solo el ajuste)

13) Si todo esta bien y a satisfaccion, salir a festejar con los amigos y amigas ingiriendo grandes cantidades de alcohol.

14) Repetir el paso 13.


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Dic 28, 2007)

che los capacitores son todos electroliticos?por que en el esquema aparecen algunos que a mi se me hacen que son fijos...


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 28, 2007)

No veo ningun electrolitico, es una forma un poco antigua de dibujar capacitores. Son todos poliester, mica-plata o ceramicos.


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Dic 31, 2007)

le puedo poner preset en vez de potenciometros?


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 31, 2007)

El que dice Bias, es un preset, se ajusta y no se toca mas.

El que dice Regenerate, regula la realimentacion del eco (+ o - reverberacion)
El que dice Delay regula el tiempo de la reverberacion.
El que dice Output da el volumen de salida

Puedes poner preset, pero creo que no te combiene


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Dic 31, 2007)

otra vez las flechitas blancas del esquema
estuve viendo los datasheet de los MN y las flechitas que vos decis que van conectadas +VCC son GND... que pasa?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2008)

Volvi a mirar el esquema, en efecto hay flechitas a +VCC y flechitas a GND.

Sin la fuente de alimentacion, no se puede analizar mucho, porque tambien puede ser que posea 2 fuentes, una partida para los operacionales y una para la seccion digital.


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Ene 1, 2008)

en ese caso estoy re perdido...perdon.y que pasaria si a todas las flechitas blancas las uno y las pongo a +VCC como decis vos...hay riesgo de que se queme el integrado por poner mal la alimentacion?supongo que si pero si son 9V(una bateria)no creo...que decis...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 1, 2008)

Mira esto, esta mas claro, es un esquema casi igual y con impreso

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/84790/


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Ene 2, 2008)

esta muy bueno lo que publicaste la cosa es que yo le quiero poner a mi violin y lo tengo que alimentar con una bateia de 9V...si tenes a alguien que te explique lo de las flechitas blanca pregunale por que yo no tengo a nadie...es en este foro donde siempre me ayudan y les agradesco por todo.
quiero hacer este circuito a ver que onda...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 2, 2008)

El esquema es un 80% el mismo, con una sola bateria no va a funcionar, ambos necesitan fuente partida por ejemplo +- 9VCC, en todo caso seran 2 baterias.
Me parece que deberias tirate al otro esquema, hay mas información.


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Ene 3, 2008)

pero el anterior parece que lleva una sola bateria...y seria lo ideal para adaptarlo al violin...el otro como vos decis es para grandesz salones y yo solo necesito para q lo inserte en el violin...


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Ago 8, 2008)

bue solo quiero saber si esta bien echa la reforma ya que es lo q entiendo


----------



## abrancho (Ago 20, 2008)

hola nunca pense que encontrar este tema en el internet me pase todo el tiempo buscando pero ando en el mismo problema  este  foro si que esta de pelos  
oye luis que violin tienes?  ami me interesa mucho ver que pastillas pude ser  la mas adecuada para ponerle a mi violin y tambien estaba buscando un ecualizador  para ponerlo despues de la pastilla aver si me recomiendas una buena pastilla que no sea muy cara porque estaba preguntando una  que creo que costaba al rededor de unos 90 dolares  muyy carooo


----------



## hipatetik (Ago 21, 2008)

Probaron el PT2399? por ahi sirva para esto... aunque no necesariamente es reverb...


----------



## luis_elpibeorellana (Ago 21, 2008)

agradezco tu aporte hipatetik pero lo que busco es un reverb que suene a reverb,no a delay...ya lo vi a ese integrado y esta buenisimo si conseguis como darle el efecto de reverb estaria bueno que lo acerques...


----------



## hipatetik (Ago 21, 2008)

Seguramente habria que jugar con algunos valores (cosa que probe bastante) pero sin dudas no sería lo mismo que un reverb de verdad... me hubiese gustado aportar algo mejor... para otra vez será...najajaj


----------



## joako666 (Sep 7, 2009)

Hola a todos.

  Pensé en abrir un Nuevo foro pero creo que es mejor aportar a los que ya están.

  Este es un circuito preamplificador con tonos, reverb y delay que encontré en un amplificador.
  Me tome el trabajo de sacarlo aunque falta hacer el plano. creo que serviria para el violin.

  Ya lo probé y funciona bien aunque la última palabra la tienen los que usan ese tipo de efectos. El circuito se alimenta con 12 voltios aunque el integrado usa 5v. por eso hay un diodo zener c5v6. Como todos los integrados de efectos, son escasos y difíciles de conseguir.
  Ojala sirva para su propósito.


----------



## Tomasito (Sep 7, 2009)

Yo a mi violín le puse un transductor piezoeléctrico pegado con una curita en la caja (si, a ESO se le llama improvisación ) y funcionó muy bien.

Uno de los delays más famosos dentro del DIY es el "Rebote" de Tonepad. El PT2399 lo venden en Mercadolibre como a 10 pesos.
http://www.tonepad.com/project.asp?id=51

Con el mismo integrado se puede hacer un reverb.
Mirate estos links:

http://www.electro-music.com/forum/post-254976.html &sid=d89f96336168747314b5f5ecec5dff9a
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/circuito-pedal-reverb-delay-retardo-9130/
http://sites.google.com/site/analogcustomkits/Home/reverb-digital
http://blogs.yahoo.co.jp/srvkwschar/folder/1594082.html



Creo que sería más interesante (y barato) hacer un reverb mecánico.




Saludos.


----------



## AMiranda (Sep 7, 2009)

los violines eléctricos usan piezoeléctricos, al igual que si quieres ponerle un micrófono integrado al violín de toda la vida, también suelen ser piezos.

la reverb que lleva integrada es una "concert hall", una reverb con cola larga, de unos 2 o 3 segundos.

http://es.yamaha.com/es/products/musical_instruments/strings/silentviolins/sv130br/?mode=overview


----------



## Sinteresado (Jun 21, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ! Que pregunta ¡¡
> 
> El primero que postee lo arme y es tremendo, peroooooo, yo lo arme como linea de retardo analogica, para manejar amplificador desfasados en un salon muy grande. Ademas es stereo, no se si te sirve.
> Los filtros estan muy bien diseñados, recomponen la señal en forma impecable.
> ...


No se podria aacondicionar un previo ya armado, como el de aliexpress,para microfono (voz) o el tamaño o prestaciones serán una limitante?


----------



## Fogonazo (Jun 21, 2022)

Sinteresado dijo:


> No se podria aacondicionar un previo ya armado, como el de aliexpress,para microfono (voz) o el tamaño o prestaciones serán una limitante?


No comprendo la pregunta


----------



## Sinteresado (Jun 21, 2022)

Fogonazo dijo:


> No comprendo la pregunta


Me referia por ejemplo a esta. Lamentablemente no adjuntan el esquema.
Producto en Aliexpress


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 21, 2022)

Bendiciones mis estimados dejo un enlace en francés de micro para violín Un micro electret pour mon violon


----------



## DJ T3 (Nov 22, 2022)

Como estas con las páginas internacionales...   


jorge morales dijo:


> Bendiciones mis estimados dejo un enlace en francés de micro para violín Un micro electret pour mon violon


Entonces esto (👆) sumado a esto otro; Fabricar microfonos Profesionales de ambiente con capsula electret


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 22, 2022)

Bendiciones mis estimados, dejo otro enlace de micro para violín con piezo eléctrico usando un transformador de audio





						Construir un micrófono de contacto de bajo nivel de ruido (inductor/transductor) - askix.com
					

Construir un micrófono de contacto de bajo nivel de ruido (inductor/transductor) Este instructable le mostrará cómo construí un micrófono de contacto de gran bajo nivel de ruido para contrabajo de mi amigo!Gracias al transformador, el micrófono tiene una muy buena relación señal a ruido. Esto...




					www.askix.com


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 23, 2022)

Bendecido día mis estimados, en este enlace japonés, explica(usando el traductor) la manera de un micrófono para violín, con cápsula electret modificada, y con una fuente phantom de 27 vcd, así también incluye un enlace donde se explica más a fondo la construcción de micrófonos electret que se instalan en el conector del, espero sea de ayuda, 





						DirectⅠ：ファンタム駆動マイク -  - ISSAKU★DTM＠宅録バイオリン奏者
					

ヴァイオリンの録音を中心に活動しております。24時間レコーディング可能。リモートレコーディング、アレンジや宅録をしつつ自身も作曲。機材やパソコンを中心とした音楽情報を提供いたします。コンサート情報は控えめにしております。



					s-violine.com


----------

